# Graphtec 5000-60 settings for Heat transfers



## Key (May 23, 2008)

I would like to know what the settings should be for a Graphtec 5000-60 if I wanna do contour cuts. Like what should I set the force to and the offset to and would these settings be similiar to the Roland GX24. Because I met a guy yesterday and he told me to make sure I set my cutter to 140 I guess for the force on Vinyl and 200 for thermoflex. But I'm not sure what settings for heat transfers and do I need some kind of backing for heat transfer like card board? 

And my last question I know the guy 140 and 200 for (force) but I only notice the cutter on force goes in 2 digit numbers like 14,17,18 etc.
Can someone please help me.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Every setup is different, there's only one way to get the correct setting for your machine and that's experiment.


----------



## Key (May 23, 2008)

theflowerboxx said:


> Every setup is different, there's only one way to get the correct setting for your machine and that's experiment.


Thank you.

But should I put some card board under my heat transfer paper that I'm doing the contour cut on?


----------



## norwalktee (Nov 10, 2005)

You'll have to experiment by adjusting blade depth, but a force setting of 12 should work. That's what I use for opaque transfers. You don't need to put anything under the transfer paper.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Like said every cutters setting are different. What I would recommend is to take the blade hold out of the machine and adjust it so that you can just see the tip of the blade. Then take a piece of material you are cutting still on the backing paper (carrier sheet) and cut a small shape by hand and try to remove. Do this until you can separate material from carrier sheet without cutting carrier sheet. Now place blade and blade holder into machine and do test cut from control panel checking it against manual for offset setting and to adjust down force until the outer bax can be removed and the inner triangle stays.


----------



## Key (May 23, 2008)

vinyl signs said:


> Like said every cutters setting are different. What I would recommend is to take the blade hold out of the machine and adjust it so that you can just see the tip of the blade. Then take a piece of material you are cutting still on the backing paper (carrier sheet) and cut a small shape by hand and try to remove. Do this until you can separate material from carrier sheet without cutting carrier sheet. Now place blade and blade holder into machine and do test cut from control panel checking it against manual for offset setting and to adjust down force until the outer bax can be removed and the inner triangle stays.


Thanks I'll give that a try I just didn't want to
cut into the strip on my cutter.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Key said:


> Thanks I'll give that a try I just didn't want to
> cut into the strip on my cutter.


 
Did you ever figure out the settings on your graphtec???(transfer paper settings)

I just bought one of these machines and was hoping you could post some answers that no one else seemed to know.

thanks


----------



## korekola (Jan 10, 2008)

You should set the force at 15 or choose indoor vinyl in the seeting. The force should not be more than 20. Graphtec comes with options like, Reflective, indoor, outdoor. You should choose indoor for your contour cut. Good Luck


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

korekola said:


> You should set the force at 15 or choose indoor vinyl in the seeting. The force should not be more than 20. Graphtec comes with options like, Reflective, indoor, outdoor. You should choose indoor for your contour cut. Good Luck


THANKS THANKS THANKS!!! 

You use the 45° blade or the 60??
AND is it set as deep as a credit card??


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

We set our blade depth at about the thickness of a credit card...and leave it.

For ThermoFlex Plus and for most sign vinyl we use a force of 120 (12 on the plotter...each number is multiplied by ten), and I go as little as 30gf for most opaque transfers and JPSS, but you may need to play with that a little.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh, yeah...for transfers, use a 60 degree blade. For most vinyls, use a 45.


----------



## sk8ter4life (Aug 10, 2006)

isn't a new blade holder required for 60 degree blade?


----------



## Big John (Jun 16, 2010)

Why a 60 for transfers? Just wanted to know...I a newbie so trying to get educated...;-)

I'm using Thermo flex plus

Thanks


----------



## Tuesday (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so frustrated, it seems no matter what I do I can not get this thing to cut!! It goes through all the motions but when its done there is nothing there


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

sk8ter4life said:


> isn't a new blade holder required for 60 degree blade?



Can we please get an answer here?


Thanks


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

Big John said:


> Why a 60 for transfers? Just wanted to know...I a newbie so trying to get educated...;-)
> 
> I'm using Thermo flex plus
> 
> Thanks



Can we get some advice here Please?


Thanks


----------

